# Reviewing Gallery Shows - in Howard County, Maryland



## The_Traveler (Feb 13, 2014)

I have just finished posting the last of three reviews of Gallery shows. - Lew Lorton Photography | Blog

a solo show
a 15 person group show - reviewed 3 individual pictures
a group show -5 artists - reviewed each person's work

the comments are open for the artists (and you if you like) to comment, so far no one has said anything and my house is not yet on fire.


----------

